
Influitive Raises $3.75M to Build the Definitive Influencer Marketing Platform - erin_bury
http://betakit.com/2012/08/08/influitive-raises-3-75m-seed-round-to-build-the-definitive-influencer-marketing-platform
======
AznHisoka
Ok, I don't get it. What are they trying to do, and what problem are they
trying to solve? Getting customers to refer their business?.. and why would
someone want to do that? That's work, and they're not getting rewarded
monetarily for it.

------
enricribas
I love what Influitive is doing with helping advocates help companies.

------
organm999
I am very impressed with BetaKit - these people write terrific, penetrating
articles.

